# niceic



## kfsparky (Mar 7, 2010)

alright all, ive not long got my domestic installer scheme with the nic, if i wanted to get the nic approved scheme would i beable to use domestic work to get the approved? or would i have to do other work other than domestic? thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Moved from general forum area to UK forum area.


----------



## colin2496 (Nov 6, 2009)

As far as I know you need more qualifications for the Approved scheme. I had to Show 2391 and 16th edition(which was current at the time). It depends on your experience not what work you do (I think).

However I haven't had a ticket for a year and now live in Canada so may not be right now.


----------

